# Food Safety News Fri 3/27/2020



## daveomak.fs (Mar 27, 2020)

Food Safety News
Fri 3/27/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* USDA admits it may be misleading consumers with ‘Product of USA’ labeling*
By News Desk on Mar 27, 2020 12:05 am USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service admitted Thursday it may be misleading consumers about where their meat comes from. The admission came in response to a petition filed by the United States Cattlemen’s Association about accurate labeling. “After considering the supporting information included in the petition, along with the supporting public comments, FSIS has concluded...  Continue Reading

* Auditor sent to Buenos Aires to double check on Argentina’s meat exports*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 27, 2020 12:03 am USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) sent one of its auditors back to Argentina this past December to confirm that the South American country was making the corrective actions requested in the regular 2019 audit. The follow-up audit, with an in-country visit from Dec. 2 to Dec. 6, 2019, was to check-up on proposed...  Continue Reading


* FDA reopens comment period on rule for certain raw milk cheeses*
By News Desk on Mar 27, 2020 12:02 am The FDA is reopening the public comment period on a proposed rule that would allow the use of unfiltered milk in certain cheeses and cheese products. The move will give consumers and others an additional 120 days to file comments. Although the current comment period is set to end on March 30, the new comment...  Continue Reading

* Large decline for food sampling in Scotland*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 27, 2020 12:01 am There has been a significant reduction in food sampling across Scotland in the past few years, according to a report. An analysis of information from the Scottish Food Sampling Database (SFSD) indicated there had been a decrease of 34 to 37 percent in sample records submitted since 2014-2015. However, three of 32 local authorities had...  Continue Reading


----------

